# Ultra-Light Bream/Whiting Reel



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
What are everyones favourite reels for light saltwater work? I got a 1-3kg Okuma X Factor 4 Piece Travel rod for christmas with a subscription to fishing world.
I'm Looking at the Daiwa Aird (2000 sized) and its about the top of my budget. Any thoughts on this reel, and i others i should be looking at?

Thanks, 
Jack


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Stradic ci4


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

G'day Jack

I am guessing the budget is around $110 and the diawa is a good quality for the price, my only reservation is that the spool might to too big for lighter line (thats is if your looking at 3-4lb for bream and whiting)... it states 6lb as the smallest. Shimano make a Sedona which is $20 cheaper and states 4lb line and might be better suited... There are also plenty of sub $100 reels that could do the job, but you do get what you pay for.

Are you shopping online or from a local tackle shop? I generally check motackle.com.au for prices and I am not associated with them, although with the amount of money I spend there I should be a partner ;P


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd suggest pixy 04 or stradic ci4 1000


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Stradic Ci4 hands down


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

aleg75 said:


> G'day Jack
> 
> I am guessing the budget is around $110 and the diawa is a good quality for the price, my only reservation is that the spool might to too big for lighter line (thats is if your looking at 3-4lb for bream and whiting)... it states 6lb as the smallest. Shimano make a Sedona which is $20 cheaper and states 4lb line and might be better suited... There are also plenty of sub $100 reels that could do the job, but you do get what you pay for.
> 
> Are you shopping online or from a local tackle shop? I generally check motackle.com.au for prices and I am not associated with them, although with the amount of money I spend there I should be a partner ;P


I'm thinking 6lb in cases of a jewie of big flatty. Am i in danger of damaging the rod or will 6lb be right?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi jack, aslong as the rod is rated to handle the 6lb. Personaly i use only 4lb for all my estuary work with a 6lb leader. I have been busted up a couple of times, but i have also been surprised by what 4lb braid can handle.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Forgot to add, i use the above to target bass & bream etc, and the bust offs are usually around snags or rocks. I do have an 8lb set up for jew and big flathead but am yet to actually use it with any sucsess, i tend to go up rivers more than in the main parts of a system. Whatever you choose i hope you have fun and catch plenty... and you can always buy more rods and reels as the budget allows to target other fish.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

1000 series reel is definately the go.

The Siena's are a good reel if price is a factor, I buy them for my kids and use them myself occasionally, tough little reels that can take a bit of punishment (from the fish as well as the kids)

I run a stradic 1000 on a 1-2 kilo rod when using small lures (30mm or smaller). Otherwise I'm a baitcaster man.


----------



## snaggy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gday Jack
I use a Daiwa Advantage 1500 and Tierra 2500 for most of my lighter fishing. I got them both reasonably cheap offa Ebay. Great reels. My nephew has a Tierra 2000 which is quite nice also, nice and light n smooth.
I imagine any of the mid - high end shimano 1000s would be bloody nice too. I had a sienna 1000 and loved it until it carked it.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got the same rod and whack the old Nelson Mandella 1000 fd on it whenever she comes away on a trip with me. My sensible recommendation would be the ci4 too. Sick reels. Best reel for that price, by far.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

GregL said:


> I've got the same rod and whack the old Nelson Mandella 1000 fd on it whenever she comes away on a trip with me. My sensible recommendation would be the ci4 too. Sick reels. Best reel for that price, by far.


I had a look at the Aernos they look alot like the Ci4 just with a metal body


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

RackRaider said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the same rod and whack the old Nelson Mandella 1000 fd on it whenever she comes away on a trip with me. My sensible recommendation would be the ci4 too. Sick reels. Best reel for that price, by far.
> ...


Cosmetically they look similar. Drag in the Aernos is not waterproof though.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I am having a fantastic run out of my shimano Symetres 1000 for up to 6lb braids. Seriously under rated reels that perform well above their price bracket. 
I currently have 2 symetre 1000fj's, one symetre 2500fj, one symetre 3000fj, saros 2500, one stradic 1000fh, one stradic 1000fy, one stradic 3000fh and one stradic 4000fi.
Of all of those reels the only one i do not have 100% confidence in the the Saros which sits between the symetres and the stradics, I just do not like it.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

mangajack said:


> I currently have 2 symetre 1000fj's, one symetre 2500fj, one symetre 3000fj, saros 2500, one stradic 1000fh, one stradic 1000fy, one stradic 3000fh and one stradic 4000fi.


So not a fan of the Shimanos I take it. :lol:


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Sedona, it looks like a good little reel


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

the aird is a top little reel. i have a 2000 which is fantastic. cant rate it highly enough. if you want a super cheap reel that will last a bloody long time, a 1000 sienna is a good choice too. you can get them for as little as $35 at times


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

BrettoQLD said:


> mangajack said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have 2 symetre 1000fj's, one symetre 2500fj, one symetre 3000fj, saros 2500, one stradic 1000fh, one stradic 1000fy, one stradic 3000fh and one stradic 4000fi.
> ...


Hehehe, usually i'm taking a novice out fishing and supplying them with a rig to use, hence the double ups of most reels.

Yeah I am a shimano fan, I just don't like the feel of the diawas in the same price range.......I do have about 6 Okumas tho in EFS or the baitrunner, they are nice to use but suffer badly from salt and scratching.


----------

